# bowls,,(washout now quitter)



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

first of all I would like to thank everyone for there comments in my prior posts,,,i ordered a set of turning tools ,,bowl gouges from amazon,,the wolvernine grinding jig,,,and I came close to ordering cbn wheels for my grinder,,lol,,thank god I didn't..i got the gouges sharpened using the jig,,and needless to say it still tool me for a ride,,when it grabs the wood inside the bowl it just isn't fun no more,,as a rule im not a quitter,,and the money part is not the issue,,but I honestly don't know how I can do better,,im sure im not as good as you guys are at sharping them,,but I did everything that I seen done on you tube,,,thats about the only way I can get educated on thngs,,we done have no place here to take classes,,i only wish I could figure this out ,,I really hate to quit but I don't want to take that chance of a bad accident happening either,,lol,,(to me)..I think I do really good a pen making and wanted to get into bowl turning,,,but it is just a different animal,,lol,,with more teeth,,thank you again for your comments,,,i honestly do thank you and I only wish I was just half as good as you folks,,,jeff


----------



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

I know some of my words aren't correctly spelled,,but my keyboard was sticking!!!!


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

Never say never and never quit. But with that said, be careful because the tools can bite and wood can explode. Have respect for all of it but don't be afraid if it. I guess the first thing that I can suggest is to practice, a lot but not on Bowles. Practice using the bowl gouge on end grain scraps to get the feel. First rule, always, always, always ride the bevel on any tool you use. Make sure the rest is at the correct hight so the tool is cutting right at center line and the rest is as close as you can get it to the work. The farther the tool hang over the likely you are to get a catch.
Practice on scraps till you build some confidence and build tool control, firm grip but not white knuckled.
Once you've gotten comfortable with the tool and how it feels cutting, try turning a plate with a shallow dished out face. This will allow you to stay close to the work wile getting a feel for the tool and give you something to add to your collection. Be patient and you will be able to tuen Bowles and anything else you set your mind to. End grains can be tricky. You'll want to work from outermost front edge and cut, riding the bevel of course, towards the center. Also tru rotating the gouge towards you, closing the gouge as its called, and work from center out to the outer most edge. This is actually shear scraping and can can remove a lot of material as well. You almost have to do this with small boxes.
Hope this sort of makes sense. Hang in there and pull as much knowledge as you can from all the guys here. Lots of talented people here willing to help.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeff, don't stop now!
You just need a little help.
HEY GUYS, IS THERE ANY ONE THAT CAN GIVE JEFF A LITTLE 1 ON 1 ?
Hell, I would be glad to come over and help you get started, where are you?
Rick


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I was using the bowl gouge backwards and was having the same

problem.

1) full face mask

2) ride that bevel

I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff - Check the AAW (American Association of Woodturners) website to see if there is a local club somewhere near you. The folks who belong to the club and enjoy turning will surely help you out.

Don't let this beat you down! You can do it - you just need a little help to get started.

Ron


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff, what was your rpm on this, and how did you position your tool rest?. Looking at the depth of this form, if you had the tool rest at the rim of the form, your tool was overhanging too much. With more experience, you will figure it out. One day, you'll probably ask, "What happened to those catches I USED to get?" 
Looking at the piece you started, it might be nothing more than a crack in the wood that let go when you got it thin enough. I've had those before, and will have more in the future. No need to quit just yet. You have a learning curve to get through…. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Before you quit bowls forever why not salvage what you have there. You could sand that ugly catch section and rest of what is left and call it art! You could also cut away that catch section and shorten the bowl give it new life.

All you need to start posting pictures like you see here is little patience, practice, & persistence.


----------



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

my rpm was around 18oo I believe,,


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/75889


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff, about 1800 rpm's is right at my comfort range when they're at that stage.. Where was your tool rest positioned?

I would post more videos, but was told they are painful to watch, so won't post any more until wb heals…. hehehe

Like Bill states, you have an art piece there if you clean it up, or you have an extraordinary design opportunity. Either way, it's toooo early in your endeavor to give up…........ Actually, I want to get those CBN wheels for you. hheheeh…........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

